# The Ultimate Guide of Testosterone Maxxing



## RandomGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

I used the text from my ebook (please, consider buying it if you liked the thread :  ). The translation is quite literal, but you should understand everything. May the T be with you!

*Foreword
*
Testosterone: a hormone that evokes enlarged muscles, deep voice and overflowing hair. Sometimes underestimated or responsible for all ills, testosterone remains essential for the proper functioning of the human body, regardless of gender. Western men are now experiencing a drastic drop in their testosterone, the fault of the omnipresence of a large number of endocrine disruptors. No matter what lifestyle you choose, it seems that no one is spared. As such, this is not entirely wrong: it would be utopian to think that it is possible to escape from these substances as they are part of our daily lives. However, gradual changes in lifestyle can produce great results, and even reverse a situation deemed irreversible.

Faced with this generalized decline and the many consequences it implies, it is necessary to provide simple and effective solutions. This is precisely the purpose of this guide, which is intended to be clear while being exhaustive. The fields of action are numerous, and everyone can find an area to improve, especially in view of modern habits. Let's take the diet: are you getting enough fat? Do you eat the most interesting products? Or, on the contrary, do you regularly buy processed meat? The questions are potentially endless, and the same goes for hygiene products, your sleep pattern, the time you spend on screens, your body fat percentage... We will cover all the options that exist, so that no one is left behind. Since it is impossible to perfectly optimize all of these habits, it is best to focus on the most successful and the easiest to set up. In the first part, we will discuss the effects of testosterone on health, and the problems linked to a weak, moderate and strong deficiency. This will be an opportunity to learn more about this hormone, both biologically and historically. Next, we'll explore what changes to make to your lifestyle - we got a quick overview in the previous paragraph. Each information will be based on a serious scientific reference. You can, if you wish, find it by browsing the end appendix. I wish you a very good reading! Warning: this guide does not replace the advice of a medical expert, and does not claim to be able to issue any prescription.

*Chapter I : Testosterone, a special hormone 

A brief history *

The issues and potential interests raised by a lack of testosterone are not new. We find, from -1300 BC, passages evoking the castration of Chinese officials. For the imperial authorities, this method had the advantage of submitting the subject and preventing any risk of revolt, and it was systematically committed until 1912. Tens of thousands of eunuchs were thus "lucky" to be retained as administrators, a position whose importance has been confirmed on numerous occasions throughout history [1]. The Normans, on their side, did not hesitate to punish an overly belligerent rival by imposing on him castration and dismantling. As for women from a wealthy social background, they preferred to maintain relationships and sexual favors with castrated slaves, the main advantage being the almost nil risk of pregnancy. 

Docility, hairless physique and non-existent fertility: these are already the side effects of a very low testosterone level experienced by humans, even though contemporary medicine did not yet exist. To curb them, Pliny the Elder advised the consumption of animal testicles - the origin of the problem was known from Antiquity. If some progress is recorded during modern times, it is around the second half of the 19th century that we begin to fully understand the effects of castration in animals. Colloquiums were organized, with the result of some interesting scientific advances but still not very convincing. It was not until the year 1935 that a group of researchers led by Ernst Laqueur isolated testosterone and made this discovery public - estrogen had been isolated as early as 1929. Then began a period dubbed the “golden age of steroid chemistry ”, characterized by successful experiments and major advances. 

Since then, studies have followed one another: there were 256 in 1956, more than a thousand in 1976. Today, they are no longer counted. This research has enabled us to understand the multiple underlying mechanisms of testosterone, so much so that currently, few secrets remain. However, it is clear that too few people are really aware of the potential effects of testosterone, if not through the contribution of stereotypes and preconceived ideas. It is time to dig deeper. 

*Welcome to biology class
*
It's hard to write such a guide without talking about testosterone as a whole. As a steroid and androgenic hormone, it is responsible for sexual functioning and reproductive mechanisms. The testes in men and, to a lesser extent, the ovaries in women are the main producers of testosterone, with the adrenal glands and surrounding tissues playing only a minor role. 

Globally, it is estimated that men have 7 to 8 times more testosterone than women: this inequality is explained by a higher hormonal exposure during pregnancy [2]. When testosterone is produced and circulates in the blood, it binds to various specific plasma transport proteins, the main one being SHGB - Sex hormone-binding globulin. Likewise, part of the circulating testosterone is converted into estrogen: this is the process of aromatization. Only free testosterone, ie neither bound nor converted, is available to the body. If producing a lot of testosterone is the desired effect, the body must be able to dispose of it freely! Changes in lifestyle, especially through diet and exercise, are sometimes sufficient to improve this parameter. Furthermore, it is important to note that testosterone levels are not stable: higher in the morning, they tend to decrease as the day progresses. 

If you want to know your hormonal status, it is important to have a blood test around 10 a.m., preferably on an empty stomach. Normal testosterone values for adult men are between 264-916 ng / dL, but may vary depending on the reference laboratory [3]. Finally, let's mention the major active derivative of testosterone: dihydrotestosterone, shortened DHT. Resulting from a partial conversion of testosterone, DHT has relatively similar properties. It is particularly responsible for pubertal sexual differentiation (musculature, hairiness, sexual development) and increased fertility. Some researchers have also highlighted its link with alopecia, although this claim is still debated [4].

These brief prolegomena have allowed us to learn a little bit more about the biological structure of testosterone. The main thing then remains: the potential effects of testosterone on the body. Numerous and sometimes impressive, it is necessary to know them in order to better understand the consequences of hormonal variations. 

*The effects of testosterone on the Human Body
*
The human body is easily malleable. Never fixed, it is continuously subjected to different biological variations. High levels of testosterone can thus lead to strong transformations, even after puberty: libido, mood, fatigue, muscle development ... These effects cannot - and should not - be underestimated. 

Fetal development and puberty: The action of testosterone begins even before birth: it will initiate sexual differentiation, determine future androgenic sensitivity and modify the morphology of the unborn child [5]. DHT and other steroid hormones also play a key role in this revealing process. Puberty is the second major step in an individual's physical and hormonal transformation. Around age 11, the hypothalamus gradually increases its production of GnRH (gonadotropin releasing hormone), leading to an increase in LH (luteinizing hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). These molecules will eventually cause a substantial rise in testosterone. Sexual differentiation is then accentuated even more: the beard grows, the skin thickens, the fat mass decreases, acne appears ... The effects can continue until adulthood. 

Muscles: Testosterone is the source of muscle growth and maintenance, regardless of age. Studies have shown that administering testosterone to deficient men results in reduced general weakness, increased strength and stamina, and most importantly, muscle fiber development [6]. A high percentage of lean body mass is therefore correlated with a high testosterone level, and this explains the differences in body composition found between men and women. Various studies have supported this finding, and have shown that, for example, men with prostate cancer had a lower percentage of lean body mass and generalized muscle hypotrophy. These effects are linked to the classic treatment of this cancer, which aims to block a major part of the circulating testosterone [7]. 

Lipolysis: In addition to increasing lean mass, testosterone actively participates in lipolysis [8] (scientific name given to the decrease in the size of adipocytes, and by extension to the loss of fat). This effect is all the more important when the increase in testosterone is induced by sports activity - we will see this in the next chapter. In addition, since each adipocyte concentrates a large amount of estrogen, the lipolytic process constitutes a kind of virtuous circle: more testosterone, less fat; less fat, more testosterone. 

Libido, erectile function and fertility: Notable positive effects of testosterone on libido have been found in several studies. It would increase desire, fantasize's ability, as well as the frequency of masturbation and sexual intercourse [9]. In addition, it would allow better synthesis of nitric oxide, a molecule responsible for the vasodilation of blood vessels: this effect would result in more and longer erections. It was thus noticed that men suffering from testosterone deficiency did not respond to Viagra, or only if it was accompanied by hormonal supplementation. In addition, the worldwide decrease in testosterone goes with a decrease in fertility. These two markers are linked: a man with a high testosterone level will have a much better chance of procreating than a deficient man, even if the latter is supplementing himself. 

Bone health: Testosterone supports bone health through two mechanisms. The first is arguably the most counterintuitive, and results from the conversion of testosterone into estrogen - that's aromatization. Estrogen is essential here, as it prevents all types of fractures and inflammation [10]. The second, more traditional mechanism uses DHT, a biological derivative of testosterone that causes a significant increase in osteoblasts, those bone cells responsible for bone mineralization. Again, studies have found that testosterone-deficient men are much more likely to break any type of bone, and experience about two to three more sprains than healthy patients [11]. And if hormone replacement therapy results in an increased bone mineral density, it hasn't shown to reduce the risk of fracture in deficient subjects. 

Mood: Testosterone improves mood and fights depression successfully: for example, hormonal supplementation has been shown to make deficient men more cheerful and motivated [12]. However, the reasons for this correlation are not yet fully understood by the research community, and studies are sometimes inconsistent and paradoxical. We therefore stick to the first statement, namely that testosterone effectively fights depression, even if the effects may be uneven depending on the profile. 

Cognition: There are many androgenic receptors in the brain, which allows testosterone to act directly on brain capacity. Studies have shown that older men with high testosterone score better on tests of memorization, visual-spatial representation, and language skills than those within or below the norm [13]. Conversely, men and women with a lack of testosterone are more likely to develop neurodegenerative diseases, in particular Alzheimer's [14] and Parkinson's [15]. 

Diabetes and metabolic syndrome: Most men with diabetes have low testosterone levels, and supplementation helps improve blood sugar and pancreatic insulin response. Likewise, the higher the testosterone level in a subject, the lower the risk of developing type 2 diabetes [16]. The same goes for the metabolic syndrome, characterized by fatty liver, excess cholesterol, and too much visceral fat: overall, a testosterone deficiency is linked to these three criteria, while a high rate prevents their appearance. This positive action is directly associated with the decrease in blood markers of inflammation: C-reactive protein, glycemia, cholesterol and sedimentation rate [17]. 

Autoimmune diseases: On average, women are twice as affected as men by autoimmune diseases. This is due to hormonal variations and the protection afforded by testosterone. By reducing inflammation and preventing overactivation of the immune system, its supplementation prevents the development of severe forms of multiple sclerosis, ankylosing polyarthritis [18], lupus and Hashimoto's thyroiditis. And as testosterone levels decline with age, the risk of contracting an autoimmune disease increases. 

Other effects: Testosterone also decreases the risk of contracting HIV [19], increases hairiness, self-confidence, energy, concentration ... To tell the truth, it would take too long to list and develop all the beneficial effects of T! These data speak for themselves: testosterone deficiency is undesirable, and should be avoided at all costs. Yet statistics indicate the opposite. Since the 1960s, Western men have experienced a continuous drop in their testosterone levels - the fault of many factors that need to be developed within a second party. 

*Chapter II : The western way of life, the perfect culprit 

Screens, lack of sleep and exposure to waves *

File to be returned urgently, online invoice management, series not to be missed, YouTube video to be seen ... There is no shortage of opportunities to watch over the screens and postpone bedtime. Blame it on too full a life, too demanding a job, too heavy responsibilities. If the body can adapt for a while at a staggered pace, the side effects are not long in being felt quickly. Fatigue, leading to irritability and nervousness in its wake, appears first; This results in general apathy, lack of concentration, exacerbated pain, and, of course ... a decrease in testosterone. 

Scientific studies are unanimous on this topic. In one of them, a cohort of young men was forced to sleep only 5 hours a night for a week. Result: on average, there was a 10 to 15% decrease in their testosterone level [20]. We will therefore ensure to sleep at least 7 hours per night, or more if possible. If you're prone to insomnia, herbal formulas can help you get to sleep - and don't worry, daytime naps effectively make up for a bad night. Furthermore, exposure to screens is closely linked to electromagnetic waves' exposure. Thus, it has been proven that the use of the cell phone reduces the testosterone level and the motility of the spermatozoa, the fault of the waves emitted by it [21]. The same conclusions have been reported for wi-fi waves [22]. 

So what to do? It is true that it is hard - if not almost impossible - to escape the effects of electromagnetic waves, unless you want to live in seclusion in a white area. The only solution is to expose yourself as little as possible: you will put your smartphone in airplane mode when not in use, you will move your bed away from the internet box, you will connect to Ethernet rather than wi-fi, you will avoid using too much 4G / 5G ... By sleeping better and by exposing yourself less to screens and waves, you improve a suffering testosterone level: the results are normally quite rapid, and can be observed after a few weeks of change. And if that is still insufficient, it is a good start. 

*The importance of exercise and body fat percentage *

The lack of exercise is the other major problem caused by a Western way of life. Between work, children and leisure, we do not think of exercising regularly. However, exercise has many benefits: improved cardiovascular health, prevention of diabetes, maintenance of bones ... and, you guessed it, increased testosterone levels. This is particularly the case with strength training and HIIT - High-Intensity Interval Training. This method consists of intense physical training of around 30 seconds (cycling, running, rowing, etc.) followed by a higher or equivalent active recovery time. While aerobic training increases DHT alone [23], HIIT also improves free testosterone levels [24]. The benefits of physical exercise don't stop there: by burning calories over the long term, the body gets rid of superfluous fat cells. In addition to storing fat, these cells are real estrogen reservoirs, which is why overweight men tend to have lower testosterone levels [25]. It is important to remember that testosterone cannot flow freely in the presence of too much estrogen. 

A HIIT exercise program should therefore be established. A solid basis would be to perform three thirty-minute workouts per week, focusing on effective sport - the elliptical and rowing machine work best. Swimming is not recommended, because while this activity promotes weight loss, the chemicals used in swimming pool water cause a drop in testosterone [26]. Also be careful not to exceed your limits: overtraining can also cause hormonal disorders [27].

Here is a recommended beginner training plan:

Monday: 20-minutes HIIT (rower) 
Tuesday: Rest 
Wednesday: Rest 
Thursday: 20 minutes HIIT (running) 
Friday: Rest 
Saturday: 25 minutes HIIT (biking) 
Sunday: Rest 

When you will be more experienced, you could increase the time and difficulty of your workouts. 

*A growing exposure to endocrine disruptors *

Endocrine disruptors are everywhere. Literally. Tap water, food, hygiene and cleaning products ... all are contaminated by these molecules with hormone-mimetic properties. By replacing testosterone, they disrupt the hormonal balance and maintain many pathologies. 

It would be impossible to want to get rid of them completely, but there are many steps that can be taken to limit their presence. Here is a list of products that contain a large number of endocrine disruptors and the best ways to get rid of them. 

Hygiene and maintenance: products Hygiene products are the main source of endocrine disruptors. The ingredients that compose them are often very numerous, and most of them come from laboratories or chemical industries. Paraben, for example, is present in most mass market shampoos. Studies have shown that it substantially decreases testosterone levels in healthy subjects [28]. The same goes for make-up, beauty products, soap, dishwashing liquid ... [29] The only viable solution is avoidance: prefer products with few natural ingredients, try not to wash your hair every day, stay away from perfumes and shaving foam, give up your deodorant to spray, avoid fluoride toothpaste, etc. In short, keep as few harmful products as possible. 

Teflon pans: It may sound odd, but Teflon (the name given to polytetrafluoroethylene) acts as a powerful endocrine disruptor. Some studies have pointed out its ability to lower testosterone; others have even proven that the use of Teflon pans caused a decrease in penis size [30]. This is partly caused by a high cooking temperature, which increases the hormone-mimetic effects of Teflon tenfold. We will therefore use ceramic or stainless steel stoves, safer for hormonal health. 

Plastic: The big culprit of endocrine disruption. If this reputation sticks to its skin, it is because studies have proven the toxicity of bisphenol A, present in large quantities in plastic [31]. A broad scientific consensus having formed around this subject, its estrogenic properties are now well established. So what can be done to avoid plastic, and most importantly, heated plastic? Prefer glass tupperware; avoid the consumption of canned food; drink filtered or glass water; choose stainless steel cutlery; avoid all plastic bottles. 

Bottled and tap water: Water is also a potential concern. Bottled water, first of all, because it is stored in plastic - as we have seen previously. Tap water, then, because it is polluted by the remains of drugs and abortion pills. The research community has long struggled to denounce the strong presence of endocrine disruptors in tap water, and many studies have corroborated their claims [32]. It is thus necessary to turn to glass bottles, or to install a water filtration system. In this regard, be careful never to leave a plastic water bottle in the sun, the heat greatly potentiating the effects of endocrine disruptors. 

Pesticides: Present in large quantities in conventional food, pesticides regularly cause severe hormonal disturbances. Erectile dysfunction, muscle wasting, gynecomastia, growth retardation ... The effects are powerful and numerous [33]. Faced with this scourge, measures can be taken: consumption of food from organic or local agriculture, homemade vegetable garden, intensive cleaning with water... The harmfulness of pesticides should not be neglected. For information, the foods most affected are whole grains (wheat, barley, oats), fruits and vegetables (especially berries, tomatoes and potatoes) and legumes. 

Certain drugs: It is not uncommon for a drug, even available without a prescription, to contain many endocrine disruptors. This is particularly the case with anti-inflammatory drugs (ibuprofen, aspirin, cortisone) and proton pump inhibitors (PPIs) [34]. It is also regularly found in medical equipment: catheters, syringes, blood bags ... The recommendations are simple: if your doctor has prescribed medication to you, then take it. We cannot risk questionning a medical prescription. However, be aware of the side effects, and focus on the rest of this guide. 

Phytoestrogens: Mainly found in soybeans and certain plants, such as lentils, beans or flax, phytoestrogens, by binding to circulating testosterone, an action similar to that of estrogen [35]. Their absorption is not new, but is more important than in the past because of modern cooking techniques, which generates indigestible and stored estrogenic plant. In order to avoid phytoestrogens as much as possible, it will be necessary to ferment legumes, soybeans and certain plants; other foods will simply be excluded (see the next chapter on food). 

Finasteride: Used to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia and hair loss, finasteride causes marked erectile dysfunction and low testosterone [36]. This action is due to the ability of finasteride to block 5-alpha reductase, an enzyme responsible for converting testosterone into DHT: its inhibition promotes an increase in estrogen levels, and therefore, in turn, a marked feminization. Finasteride should never be discontinued if you have a prostate condition, but the risk / benefit balance appears to be negative with baldness. 

Industrial exposition: Products used in chemical, metallurgical, agro-food and automotive plants contain the most dangerous endocrinian disruptors. Many workers are exposed to it, subsequently developing serious illnesses: cancer, pneumonia, leukemia, etc. Diseases which, of course, are accompanied by a drop in testosterone [37]. Note that residents living near factories are also at risk. Of course, it is difficult to change jobs or relocate, but being aware of the risks is again a necessity.

These few tips, coupled with those given above, can radically change the life of those who apply them. Usually, a rise in testosterone is seen only several weeks after they are put in place. Are they sufficient? Perhaps. But, beyond its concentration of pesticides, the diet must also be adjusted with precision. 


*Chapter III: Diet 101 *

*Macronutrients, micronutrients and calories *

Food is the other essential basis for hormonal optimization. Many parameters can be optimized via this bias, and some men have an interest in changing their eating habits. 

The calorie is an energy value allowing the body to carry out its vital functions. The hormonal system is particularly sensitive to caloric intake, and needs energy to function efficiently. For example, studies have linked optimal calorie consumption to increased testosterone levels. Conversely, a state of undernutrition would be harmful [38]. So make sure you eat enough and don't get hungry too often. Be careful, however, not to go overboard: a significant rise in blood sugar levels, linked to too much calorie consumption, would tend to decrease testosterone levels [39]. Moderation is the key. It is estimated that an adult woman needs 1,800 calories per day; an adult man, 2100. Of course, these values are not fixed, and vary according to the physical activity practiced, the morphology, the state of health... Many online tools allow you to precisely know your needs daily. Carbohydrate, protein and fat: the three essential macronutrients A calorie is not everything: it originates from one of three macronutrients - carbohydrate, protein and fat. 

1g of carbohydrate = 4kcal
1g of protein = 4kcal 
1g of fat = 9kcal 

These macronutrients are also essential for the body, which functions poorly in the event of a deficiency. The same goes for the hormonal system: the latter needs a regular supply of carbohydrates, proteins and fats. Numerous studies highlight the benefits of a diet rich in lipids [40]: by improving the level of HDL cholesterol, fats participate in a notable increase in testosterone, which requires cholesterol to be synthesized by the organization. This is particularly the case of saturated fats, found in butter, chocolate or eggs; the facts are less clear about mono and polyunsaturated fats. As mentioned before, proteins and carbohydrates should not be put aside either: by participating in muscle growth and lowering blood cortisol levels, they improve testosterone levels [41]. A balance between these three macronutrients must therefore be found, and this is why it is necessary to diversify your diet - a diet that would not be complete without a sufficient intake of vitamins and minerals. Micronutrients Vitamins and minerals, also called micronutrients, participate in hormonal balance by providing the body with essential elements. 

Here is a list of the most interesting micronutrients for the synthesis of testosterone: 

Zinc [42]: seafood, organ meats, legumes, whole grains and nuts. Magnesium [43]: chocolate, nuts, buckwheat, nutritional yeast and peanuts. Selenium [44]: Brazil nuts, fish, seafood and offal. 

Calcium [45]: dairy products, almonds, sardine bones and certain mineral waters (Hépar, Courmayeur, Contrex, Quézac). 

Iodine [46]: fish, seafood and seaweed. Also essential for the synthesis of thyroid hormones. 

Vitamin E [47]: almonds, sunflower seeds, avocado, olive oil and wheat germ oil. 

B vitamins [48]: animal products, nutritional yeast, whole grains and nuts. 

Vitamin C [49]: fruits and vegetables, such as kiwi, orange, strawberries, raspberries and peppers. 

Vitamin K [50]: animal offal (K2), leafy vegetables, fermented soybeans and natto (K1, precursor of K2). If vitamin and mineral supplementation is possible (see next chapter), it would be best to obtain a satisfactory nutritional intake through food. 

*Foods to avoid*

Before going any further and recommending the best foods to increase your testosterone levels, you should first consider which ones could be harmful. In view of modern habits, it is not surprising that they are numerous - so many that it would be impossible to count them all. Here is already a detailed list of those that you should exclude from your diet. 

Dairy products: Often praised for their calcium content, dairy products are, for the most part, bad for testosterone. There are indeed many hormones there, including the famous estrogen - remember that milk and its derivatives are initially intended for feeding young calves. It is not surprising to note that these large quantities of hormones, easily assimilated by the body, are at the origin of a hormonal imbalance. One study concluded that milk consumption led to a decrease in testosterone in a cohort of boys [51] - and this effect is stronger the higher the milk product is fatty, the hormones being found in fat . So, what to choose to meet your calcium needs? There are plenty of solutions. Calcium water, almonds, enriched vegetable milks, sardine bones ... It is better to turn to these alternatives than to continue to consume dairy products, especially when we know that they are likely to lead to other health problems.

Processed meat: The consumption of processed meats often leads to a significant decrease in testosterone, due to the presence of nitrites, endocrine disruptors and hormonal residues [52]. In young men, the consumption of processed meats thus leads to impaired motility and sperm count [53]. It will therefore be necessary to drop processed meat and turn to unprocessed one or, failing that, consume pieces from organic farming. 

Soybeans: Renowned for its feminizing action, soy induces an increase in estrogen levels - especially if it is of industrial origin. Not all studies agree on whether this estrogenic effect actually leads to a drop in testosterone, but in most cases this is what happens [54]. We will thus avoid consuming soy in all its industrial forms: vegetable milk, tofu, yogurt, cream ... We will prefer to turn to traditional alternatives, such as natto: fermented soybeans, better digested and containing little estrogen, is much less of a problem. 

Sugar: Sugar is also to be banned. Raising glycemia disproportionately, its regular consumption lowers testosterone. For example, a study found a drastic drop in testosterone in men who drank a sugary drink [55]. If alternatives exist - stevia, mountain honey, cinnamon, etc. - the best would be to gradually get rid of the sweet taste. Beware of processed products, such as sauces, sandwich bread or dry cakes, which always contain a greater or lesser share of sugar. 

Flax seeds: Recent studies have highlighted the estrogenic effects of consuming flax seeds: given to men with prostate cancer, they cause a significant decrease in testosterone [56]. This is due to their richness in lignans, polyphenols acting as endocrine disruptors [57]. It would therefore make sense to stop consuming flax seeds, or at least reduce it - because positive effects on cardiovascular health have nevertheless been demonstrated. 

Trans fatty acids: If the consumption of lipids promotes an increase in testosterone levels, this is not the case with trans fatty acids. On the contrary: found in fried foods, industrial foods (cakes, burgers, candies, snacks) and dehydrated soups, they are the cause of cardiovascular disease, diabetes, cancer and, obviously, hormonal imbalances [58] . In order to maintain good T levels, care should be taken to avoid fried foods and processed products as much as possible. Buy raw! 

Alcohol: Bad news for lovers of wine, beer, cider and other spirits: alcohol consumption is bad for testosterone. Researchers have highlighted the estrogenic effects of ethanol, which is also responsible for an increase in cortisol [59]. This action would be dose-dependent, and would vary according to the quality of the alcohol ingested. In all cases, moderation is required, because, in addition to reducing testosterone, alcohol promotes many diseases - cirrhosis, cancer, hypertension, heart rhythm disorders ... In principle, the same goes for cigarettes (its effects on testosterone would even be more harmful).

Gluten-based: foods Gluten-free diets are all the rage? So much the better. Gluten is believed to increase prolactin levels to an abnormally high level [60]. The problem is that prolactin is a hormone involved in the process of lactation and reduction of sexual desire, at the same time inhibiting the production of testosterone. Foods containing gluten (in fact, mainly those made from wheat, spelled, rye, oats and barley) should be avoided. Exit then breads, cakes, pastries and pastries. Fortunately for foodies, gluten-free flour-based alternatives exist, and are now available in any hypermarket. 

Mint: Its delicate taste does not allow mint to escape this list: participating in the synthesis of estrogen, it causes a marked decrease in testosterone levels and sperm viability [61]. Chewing gum, teas, candies, lozenges, salads: avoid all preparations that contain it.

Polyunsaturated vegetable oils: Polyunsaturated vegetable oils, readily used for cooking and seasoning, cause a drop in testosterone. In any case, this is the result of numerous scientific studies [62]. Their high omega 6 content and the trans fatty acids that they develop during cooking help create a pro-inflammatory environment, a vector of hormonal imbalances [63]. Sunflower, soy, corn, sesame, rapeseed and peanut oils should therefore be avoided. Prefer saturated and monounsaturated oils, such as coconut oil, olive oil, macadamia oil or avocado oil: more stable during cooking and poor in omega 6, they do not present any particular risk and can be consumed at will. 

Licorice: Rather similar to mint, licorice also causes a drop in testosterone - the fault of its estrogenic action and its high content of certain polyphenols [64]. We will therefore ban it outright from our diet. Fortunately, there are usually few common sources of licorice, except in candies, herbal teas, and some prepared products. Therefore, pay attention to the list of ingredients. 

Sodas: Several studies have highlighted the link between regular consumption of sodas and a drop in testosterone [65]. This is particularly due to the high sugar content of these drinks: causing a disproportionate spike in blood sugar, they disrupt the hormonal status and increase the risk of overweight and obesity. It's better to drink unsweetened beverages, such as lemon sparkling water or vegetable milks. 

Foods too high in fiber: All health experts agree that fibers have an important anti-inflammatory action, and improve many blood parameters, such as blood pressure, blood sugar and protein-C levels. However, when consumed in too large amounts, they lower testosterone levels [66]. Blame it on their compounds, which, by binding to androgenic hormones, prevent testosterone from circulating freely. It is therefore advisable not to consume too many fibrous foods in the same meal. Mixtures of legumes (chickpeas, lentils, beans) and whole grains should therefore be avoided, and the same goes for certain fruits and vegetables (artichokes, peas, pears). 

*Foods to favor*

After getting a solid rundown of what foods are bad for testosterone, here's the list of the ones to eat. Whether they are of animal or plant origin, they have beneficial properties for hormonal balance and can be consumed without risk. 

Eggs: Eggs are an excellent source of protein, saturated fat, vitamin A, and cholesterol [67]. Chosen organic, they contains omega 3, which promote the maintenance of good cardiovascular health. Egg's nutritional richness contributes to the increase in testosterone [68] and makes it an ally of choice within a balanced diet. As mentioned above, it's better to buy eggs from organic farming or, failing that, from a hen raised in the open air: containing more vitamins, they're also less subject to antibiotic residues. 

Olive oil: Rich in monounsaturated fatty acids and vitamin E, olive oil has anti-oxidant properties which contribute to the synthesis of testosterone and to the health of the testes [69]. You can add it anywhere (salads, sauces, seasoning), including when cooking. Organic olive oil is the best, as industrial oil often comes from an unreliable blend that originated in Asia. 

Almonds: Almonds, particularly rich in vitamin E, calcium and magnesium, are responsible for better fertility and a substantial increase in testosterone [70]. Helping even in cases of erectile dysfunction thanks to their nitric oxide content, they can be found in raw form, mash, flour and shavings. Again, prefer organic almonds. 

Dark chocolate: Scientific studies have long demonstrated the masculinizing potential of chocolate [71]. Considered as an aphrodisiac, chocolate is rich in saturated fatty acids, magnesium and theobromine, a compound with an antidepressant effect. The higher the cocoa content, the greater the action of the chocolate: prefer bars 75% or more, or even, if you can, cocoa beans - you can find them in specialized stores. 

Offal: Liver, kidneys, brain, shank, tab ... The choice of offal is wide. Good news: rich in vitamin A, B and K2 and containing important minerals, all participate effectively in the synthesis of testosterone [72]. Be careful, however, to consume parts from organic farming, because there are frequently pollutants and antibiotic residues. 

Oysters: Renowned for their aphrodisiac properties, oysters concentrate an impressive amount of zinc. Studies have proven their ability to significantly increase testosterone levels, especially in young men [73]. So don't just save them for special occasions - your health and your fishmonger will thank you. 

Beef: Also containing large amounts of zinc, beef is rich in vitamins and essential amino acids. Consumed fat, it helps rebalance a marked testosterone deficit [74]. Organically farmed cuts are, again, preferable to factory-farmed beef, fed on drugs and hormones.

Garlic: In addition to containing many anti-oxidants and exerting an anti-inflammatory action, garlic stimulates the production of testosterone [75]. This effect is due to its content of allicin, an organosulfur compound acting on the reproductive system, immunity, cognition and digestion [76]. Consumed plain, as a seasoning or in a salad, garlic is versatile and inexpensive. 

Ginger: The main bio-active component of ginger, 6-gingerol, is believed to be the cause of an increase in testosterone and nitric oxide levels, according to the scientific community [77]. Ideal for impotence, muscular hypotrophy and fatigue, ginger can be eaten in salads or as a seasoning. 

Sardines: Sardines contain omega 3, iodine, bones (a source of calcium) and high quality protein [78]. Low in heavy metals, their regular consumption (about 2 to 3 times per week) is recommended in order to reach the iodine quota, necessary for the production of testosterone [79]. Tip: in order to multiply its masculinizing effect, taste them with olive oil. 

Crucifers: Crucifers have very strong anti-estrogenic properties. Thus, in subjects who have consumed cabbage, there is an increased urinary excretion of estrogen, in fact contributing to an increase in testosterone [80]. Cabbage, then, but also radishes, beets, broccoli, turnips, watercress ... There are plenty of options. Be careful not to consume too much regularly: ingested in large quantities, crucifers prevent the absorption of iodine by the body [81]. 

Onions: According to a scientific meta-study, the consumption of onion would cause a noticeable surge in testosterone, and would contribute to sexual well-being, fertility as well as testicular health - its quercetin content would be the main cause [82]. We will therefore take care to regularly add onions to our main dishes, as long as they are not heated to too high a temperature, the cooking altering their nutritional value. 

Buckwheat: Arguably one of the most interesting grains, buckwheat contains magnesium, zinc and copper in large amounts [83]. Its regular consumption helps maintain a high testosterone level. Buckwheat is usually found in organic stores in the form of flakes, flakes or whole grains. 

Gluten free oats: Praised for its high zinc content, oats participate in the stimulation of testosterone by acting directly on the production of nitric oxide [84]. It can be eaten as a whole cereal, bread, dry cake, or even vegetable milk. Be careful to choose it gluten free - remember the previous point regarding gluten and prolactin rise. 

Brazil nuts: Brazil nuts are a very interesting source of selenium; in fact, only one is enough to meet the daily needs (beware of overdose) [85]. Involved in thyroid and hormonal health, their format and affordable price make them a premium snack. 

Honey: By attenuating cellular oxidation and inhibiting the aromatization process, honey indirectly increases the level of testosterone [86]. For information, honey also has a positive influence on cardiovascular health and prevents the risks of diabetes and hypertension. Prefer organic and dark honeys, less rich in sugar. 

Grapes: Naturally present in grapes, trans-Resveratrol, in addition to preventing metabolic syndrome, is directly involved in the production of testosterone and various androgens [87]. Red grapes also seem to be more concerned (as usual, we will choose them if possible of organic origin). 

Pomegrenates: Native to Central Asia, pomegranate is a fruit consumed for thousands of years by the people of Jordan. Praised for its aphrodisiac virtues, its juice increase testosterone levels, fight depression, reduce blood pressure and the risk of cardiovascular disease [88]. Whole or in the form of juice, pomegranate seems to be ideal as part of a hormonal rebalancing. 

Mushrooms: Mushrooms, and more specifically button mushrooms, appear to effectively inhibit aromatase activity, thereby reducing estrogen levels [89]. Due to its isoflavone content, this effect is reduced when the mushrooms are cooked, and weak when they are grilled. 

Watermelon: Watermelon contains high amounts of flavonoids and arginine[90], and besides having anti-oxidant properties, it improves the quality of erections and increases testosterone level. 

*Chapter IV : Habits review *

*Useful supplements *

As their name suggests, supplements do not replace a balanced diet or a healthy lifestyle, but can be useful as part of an already optimized lifestyle. Here is a non-exhaustive selection of supplements that promote testosterone production. Vitamins and minerals: already mentioned in the previous chapter, certain vitamins and minerals can rebalance a testosterone deficiency. The most interesting are zinc, magnesium, copper, vitamin A, vitamin E, vitamin K2 MK4, vitamin C, B vitamins, calcium and iodine (only if you are deficient). 

Fenugreek: a thousand-year-old medicinal plant, fenugreek, according to several studies [91], increases the testosterone level of male participants. Ashwagandha: Also called Indian ginseng, ashwagandha participates in the synthesis of testosterone [92].

Creatine: Creatine indirectly increases testosterone levels by promoting its conversion into DHT and inhibiting the aromatization process [93]. 

Boron: naturally present in certain fruits, vegetables and nuts (eg mushrooms, broccoli, potatoes, hazelnuts), boron is a trace element reducing estrogen levels while increasing those of free testosterone [94]. Supplementation is particularly indicated if there's a nutritional deficiency. 

Ginseng: A scientific meta-study concluded that ginseng stimulates testosterone production, protects sperm from potential oxidative damage, and improves male fertility [95]. Luteolin: Also called luteolol, luteolin is a flavonoid that promotes the production of sperm and testosterone [96]. Found in celery, thyme and dandelion, a supplement is often better dosed and more effective. 

Mucuna: Mucuna, or bagpipe, inhibits cortisol levels, helps in testosterone synthesis, and increases sperm count and motility in deficient men [97].

Yohimbine: An alkaloid derived from the bark of yohimbe, a West African tree, yohimbine effectively fights erectile dysfunction and moderately increases testosterone levels [98]. 

Chrysin: Chrysin, a flavonoid naturally present in blue passionflower, helps maintain a healthy hormonal balance by partially blocking the conversion of testosterone to estrogen [99]. 

Omega 3: thanks to their anti-inflammatory action, omega protects spermatozoa from oxidative damage and restores low testosterone levels [100]. Take them if you do not consume - or a little - oily fish. 

Tongkat ali: an endemic plant native to Indonesia, Tongkat Ali induces an increase in testosterone and an improvement in inflammatory markers [101], allowing deficient men to regain a normal quality of life. 

Shilajit: extracted from rock and mineral and organic matter, shijalit would significantly increase the level of androgenic hormones and allow testosterone to circulate more freely [102]. 

Burdock: a large plant found all over the world, burdock increases sperm production, decreases prolactin, improves fertility and helps maintain a high testosterone level [103]. 

*Techniques that actually work*

Beyond diet, supplementation and an optimal lifestyle, the adoption of various techniques can be useful. The following list has deliberately set aside methods that are more myth than truth; only those which have been validated by the scientific community remain.

Wearing loose underwear: a large American study involving more than 650 participants has shown that wearing loose boxers promotes sperm production and improves fertility; conversely, tight underwear was harmful to testicular and hormonal function [104]. This is because the testes need a relatively low temperature to function effectively [105]. So avoid briefs, and instead wear loose briefs and boxers. 

Exposure to the sun: since vitamin D promotes the production of testosterone, regular exposure to the sun is likely to reverse a potential hormonal imbalance [106]. Vitamin D supplements can be helpful in winter, but are not a substitute for natural exposure. Be careful not to prolong the latter too long, as it is the leading cause of skin cancer [107]. Also avoid classic sunscreens, too rich in chemicals, and prefer organic alternatives. 

Taking cold showers: both praised and criticized, this technique could be effective [108], provided that the shower is neither too long nor too cold, otherwise the blood cortisol level will increase. As mentioned earlier, the testes need a low temperature to efficiently produce sperm, and cool water stimulates testosterone production locally. 

Performing several sets of squats: as we have seen, physical exercise is beneficial for hormonal health. This is particularly true when it comes to muscle training for the legs: several studies have indeed shown that performing several sets of squats significantly increases testosterone levels [109]. Virtually performable anywhere, squats can even be performed using additional weights. Maintain an active sex life: Several researchers have claimed that an active and fulfilling sex life promotes increased testosterone production and contributes to sperm viability [110], even in older men. 

Intermittent fasting: intermittent fasting consists of spacing out food intake by at least 12 hours, the classic pattern consisting of fasting about 16 hours per day (from 8 p.m. to noon, for example). Studies have shown that, when practiced safely, intermittent fasting can modestly stimulate testosterone production [111]. Be careful, however, not to fast for too long, nor to under-nourish yourself. As seen in the second chapter, a state of undernutrition seriously disrupts the hormonal balance of the organism. A fast lasting 12 to 16 hours would thus be optimal. 

Drink coffee regularly: according to several studies, coffee causes an increase in free testosterone and a decrease in estrogen levels [112]. Men who consume coffee regularly are thus likely to have higher testosterone levels than non-drinkers [113]. Be careful, however, not to overdo it: in too large a quantity, caffeine increases cortisol and disrupts the hormonal balance. One cup per day is the recommended dose. Support a winning team: behind this intriguing expression hides a reality that is just as much: according to the scientific community, witnessing a victory for your favorite team would significantly increase testosterone levels [114]. The flip side is that a defeat would produce the opposite effect - namely a decline in androgens. So be sure of your bet.

Choose your movies carefully : From a comprehensive study, the researchers demonstrated that participants watching videos categorized as aggressive, erotic and athletic experienced a slight rise in testosterone; conversely, those who had watched suffered a sad hormonal decrease and were more stressed [115]. 

*Testosterone Replacement Therapy (TRT) *

In some very specific cases, even the best will in the world can fail to correct a testosterone deficiency. This setback highlights an underlying health problem that should be treated with the help of a medical specialist. 

TRT, or Testosterone Replacement Therapy, is a particularly popular practice in Anglo-Saxon countries. It consists of restoring abnormally low hormonal levels by regularly injecting synthetic testosterone [116]. In the United States, many men use it as early as their fortieth year, even though they do not have a particular disability. This presents a significant risk, because the supply of exogenous testosterone disrupts the hypothalamic-pituitary thyroid axis and prevents the body from naturally producing androgenic hormones; sometimes this effect is irreversible [117]. Obtainable only on medical prescription in most countries, TRT is indicated in the only case where a disease causes a sufficiently marked decline of testosterone. If you think this is the case, see your doctor; the doctor will prescribe blood tests and, if necessary, hormonal therapy. Otherwise, just adopt natural and risk-free methods. 

*Steroids ? Never !*

Frustrated with their physique or eager to correct a hormonal deficiency, more and more people are thinking of taking anabolic steroids. Because of the internet, even non-athletes now take this side road - a path that can be very dangerous at first glance. The side effects of taking synthetic testosterone or other doping products are numerous, and can even occur at low doses: infertility, testicular atrophy, depression and sudden changes in mood, heart problems, diabetes, cancer [118] ... As with TRT, the hypothalamic-pituitary thyroid axis becomes disrupted rapidly, and often irreversibly. As you will have understood, doping is not only to be avoided, it is to be absolutely prohibited. This guide offers you safe and natural methods to increase your testosterone level and improve your lifestyle: if its advice is not enough for you, refer to the previous point. 

*Conclusion *

This guide aims to help men in pain; those who, for fear of being judged or ignorant, have not considered the options available to them. And they are numerous: correction of the diet, avoidance of sources of endocrine disruptors, regular exercise, adjusted sleep, adoption of effective habits, supplementation ... We have had a complete list in the previous chapters, and if more can still be done, these indications should prove sufficient for the majority of the male population. 

Remember that the goal is not to lead an ascetic life - this is impossible anyway, and it is not desirable if one wants to keep a social life. Readjust several parameters, adopt a few others: it is thanks to a gradual transition that the results are most effective. I wish you good luck in your quest. All the cards are in your hands. 

*References*

[1] Testosterone deficiency: a historical perspective 
[2] Revisiting the role of testosterone: Are we missing something? 
[3] Harmonized Reference Ranges for Circulating Testosterone Levels in Men of Four Cohort Studies in the United States and Europe 
[4] Cause of Androgenic Alopecia: Crux of the Matter 
[5] The many faces of testosterone 
[6] Effects of testosterone supplementation on skeletal muscle fiber hypertrophy and satellite cells in community-dwelling older men 
[7] Changes in body composition during androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer 
[8] Effects of testosterone on fat cell lipolysis. Species differences and possible role in polycystic ovarian syndrome 
[9] Testosterone Therapy Improves Erectile Function and Libido in Hypogonadal Men 
[10] Additive protective effects of estrogen and androgen treatment on trabecular bone in ovariectomized rats 
[11] Association of testosterone and estradiol deficiency with osteoporosis and rapid bone loss in older men 
[12] Testosterone replacement therapy improves mood in hypogonadal men--a clinical research center study 
[13] Longitudinal assessment of serum free testosterone concentration predicts memory performance and cognitive status in elderly men 
[14] Low Testosterone Linked to Alzheimer’s Risk 
[15] Plasma testosterone levels in Alzheimer and Parkinson diseases 
[16] Testosterone level and risk of type 2 diabetes in men: a systematic review and meta-analysis 
[17] Testosterone and the metabolic syndrome 
[18] Androgens and estrogens modulate the immune and inflammatory responses in rheumatoid arthritis 
[19] The many faces of testosterone 
[20] Effect of 1 Week of Sleep Restriction on Testosterone Levels in Young Healthy Men 
[21] Low frequency electromagnetic fields long-term exposure effects on testicular histology, sperm quality and testosterone levels of male rats 
[22] Effects of Wi-Fi (2.45 GHz) Exposure on Apoptosis, Sperm Parameters and Testicular Histomorphometry in Rats: A Time Course Study 
[23] Effect of Exercise on Serum Sex Hormones in Men: A 12-Month Randomized Clinical Trial 
[24] HIIT produces increases in muscle power and free testosterone in male masters athletes 
[25] Lowered testosterone in male obesity: mechanisms, morbidity and management 
[26] Associations between testicular hormones at adolescence and attendance at chlorinated swimming pools during childhood 
[27] Hypogonadism in Exercising Males: Dysfunction or Adaptive-Regulatory Adjustment? 
[28] Effects of propyl paraben on the male reproductive system 
[29] Antiandrogenic properties of parabens and other phenolic containing small molecules in personal care products [30] Nonstick Frying Pans Can Cause Penis Size To Shrink, Study Claims 
[31] Most Plastic Products Release Estrogenic Chemicals: A Potential Health Problem That Can Be Solved 
[32] Determination of steroidal oestrogens in tap water samples using solid-phase extraction 
[33] Potential pathways of pesticide action on erectile function – A contributory factor in male infertility 
[34] Unwitting Accomplices: Endocrine Disruptors Confounding Clinical Care 
[35] A Review of the Evidence for the Use of Phytoestrogens as a Replacement for Traditional Estrogen Replacement Therapy 
[36] Finasteride-Its Impact on Sexual Function and Prostate Cancer 
[37] Endocrine-Disrupting Chemicals: An Endocrine Society Scientific Statement 
[38] Long-term effects of calorie restriction on serum sex hormone concentrations in men 
[39] A Short Study Exploring the Effect of the Glycaemic Index of the Diet on Energy intake and Salivary Steroid Hormones 
[40] Low-fat diets and testosterone in men: Systematic review and meta-analysis of intervention studies 
[41] Diet-hormone interactions: protein/carbohydrate ratio alters reciprocally the plasma levels of testosterone and cortisol 
[42] Zinc status and serum testosterone levels of healthy adults 
[43] Effects of magnesium supplementation on testosterone levels of athletes and sedentary subjects at rest and after exhaustion 
[44] Effects of selenium on the proliferation, apoptosis and testosterone production of sheep Leydig cells in vitro 
[45] Testosterone levels in athletes at rest and exhaustion: effects of calcium supplementation 
[46] The association between iodine intake and semen quality among fertile men in China 
[47] Effect of vitamin E on function of pituitary-gonadal axis in male rats and human subjects 
[48] Increased target tissue uptake of, and sensitivity to, testosterone in the vitamin B6 deficient rat 
[49] Effect of vitamin C on testosterone level, sperm count and sperm morphology in gentamicin-induced Wistar rats 
[50] Vitamin K deficiency reduces testosterone production in the testis through down-regulation of the Cyp11a a cholesterol side chain cleavage enzyme in rats 
[51] Exposure to exogenous estrogen through intake of commercial milk produced from pregnant cows 
[52] Dietary patterns in relation to testosterone levels and severity of impaired kidney function among middle-aged and elderly men in Taiwan: a cross-sectional study 
[53] Meat intake and reproductive parameters among young men 
[54] Clinical and Biological Activity of Soy Protein Powder Supplementation in Healthy Male Volunteers 
[55] Sugar-sweetened beverage intake and serum testosterone levels in adult males 20–39 years old in the United States 
[56] The Effect of Flaxseed Supplementation on Hormonal Levels Associated with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome: A Case Study 
[57] Effect of dietary components, including lignans and phytoestrogens, on enterohepatic circulation and liver metabolism of estrogens and on sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) 
[58] Fatty acid intake in relation to reproductive hormones and testicular volume among young healthy men 
[59] Alcohol consumption and hormonal alterations related to muscle hypertrophy: a review 
[60] Gluten exorphin B5 stimulates prolactin secretion through opioid receptors located outside the blood-brain barrier 
[61] Gluten exorphin B5 stimulates prolactin secretion through opioid receptors located outside the blood-brain barrier 
[62] Testosterone-lowering activity of canola and hydrogenated soybean oil in the stroke-prone spontaneously hypertensive rat 
[63] Fatty acid intake in relation to reproductive hormones and testicular volume among young healthy men 
[64] Licorice consumption and serum testosterone in healthy man 
[65] Study Links Soda Consumption to Low T 
[66] Low-Fat High-Fiber Diet Decreased Serum and Urine Androgens in Men 
[67] The nutritional properties and health benefits of eggs 
[68] The Effect of Macronutrients on Reproductive Hormones in Overweight and Obese Men: A Pilot Study 
[69] Effect of argan and olive oil consumption on the hormonal profile of androgens among healthy adult Moroccan men 
[70] Effect of argan and olive oil consumption on the hormonal profile of androgens among healthy adult Moroccan men 
[71] Cocoa Polyphenols and Their Potential Benefits for Human Health 
[72] Meat intake and reproductive parameters among young men 
[73] Oyster peptide prevents the occurrence of exercise-hypogonadal male condition by improving the function of pituitary gonadal axis in male rats 
[74] Meat intake and reproductive parameters among young men 
[75] Retention of testicular integrity and testosterone levels upon ingestion of garlic cloves (Allium sativum) in the Sprague-Dawley rat 
[76] Garlic: a review of potential therapeutic effects 
[77] Ginger and Testosterone 
[78] Effects of sardine-enriched diet on metabolic control, inflammation and gut microbiota in drug-naïve patients with type 2 diabetes: a pilot randomized trial [79] Effects of Omega 3 on Testosterone Hormone Levels and Quality of Spermatozoa in Obese Rattus NorvegicusWistar Albino Strain 
[80] Altered estrogen metabolism and excretion in humans following consumption of indole-3-carbinol 
[81] Role of dietary iodine and cruciferous vegetables in thyroid cancer: a countrywide case-control study in New Caledonia 
[82] Testosterone in Males as Enhanced by Onion (Allium Cepa L.) 
[83] Buckwheat as a Functional Food and Its Effects on Health 
[84] Avenanthramide, a polyphenol from oats, inhibits vascular smooth muscle cell proliferation and enhances nitric oxide production 
[85] Brazil nuts: an effective way to improve selenium status 
[86] Mechanisms of honey on testosterone levels 
[87] trans-Resveratrol, a natural antioxidant from grapes, increases sperm output in healthy rats 
[88] Pomegranate juice intake enhances salivary testosterone levels and improves mood and well being in healthy men and women 
[89] White button mushroom phytochemicals inhibit aromatase activity and breast cancer cell proliferation 
[90] Watermelon consumption increases plasma arginine concentrations in adults 
[91] Effect of fenugreek extract supplement on testosterone levels in male: A meta-analysis of clinical trials 
[92] A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled, Crossover Study Examining the Hormonal and Vitality Effects of Ashwagandha (Withania somnifera) in Aging, Overweight Males 
[93] Three weeks of creatine monohydrate supplementation affects dihydrotestosterone to testosterone ratio in college-aged rugby players 
[94] Nothing Boring About Boron 
[95] Ginseng and male reproductive function 
[96] Improvement of Testicular Steroidogenesis Using Flavonoids and Isoflavonoids for Prevention of Late-Onset Male Hypogonadism 
[97] Mucuna pruriens Reduces Stress and Improves the Quality of Semen in Infertile Men 
[98] Yohimbine treatment of organic erectile dysfunction in a dose-escalation trial [99] Effects of chrysin on urinary testosterone levels in human males 
[100] Dietary supplementation with docosahexaenoic acid rich fish oil increases circulating levels of testosterone in overweight and obese men 
[101] Effect of Tongkat Ali on stress hormones and psychological mood state in moderately stressed subjects 
[102] Clinical evaluation of purified Shilajit on testosterone levels in healthy volunteers 
[103] Effects of Hydro-alcoholic Extract from Arctium lappa L. (Burdock) Root on Gonadotropins, Testosterone, and Sperm Count and Viability in Male Mice with Nicotinamide/ Streptozotocin-Induced Type 2 Diabetes 
[104] Type of underwear worn and markers of testicular function among men attending a fertility center 
[105] Testicular Heat Stress and Sperm Quality 
[106] Association between plasma 25-OH vitamin D and testosterone levels in men 
[107] Sunlight and skin cancer 
[108] Seasonal variations of human sperm cells among 6455 semen samples: a plausible explanation of a seasonal birth pattern 
[109] Hormonal Responses and Adaptations to Resistance Exercise and Training 
[110] More Sex, Better Testosterone Levels? 
[111] Influence of short-term fasting on the pituitary-testicular axis in normal men [112] Dose effect of caffeine on testosterone and cortisol responses to resistance exercise 
[113] The Effects of Caffeinated and Decaffeinated Coffee on Sex Hormone-Binding Globulin and Endogenous Sex Hormone Levels: A Randomized Controlled Trial 
[114] Changes in salivary testosterone concentrations and subsequent voluntary squat performance following the presentation of short video clips 
[115] Testosterone changes during vicarious experiences of winning and losing among fans at sporting events 
[116] Testosterone Therapy: What We Have Learned From Trials 
[117] Adverse effects of testosterone replacement therapy: an update on the evidence and controversy 
[118] Facts about Anabolic Use​


----------



## TeenAscender (Nov 20, 2021)

I read everything.


----------



## Deleted member 15985 (Nov 20, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> *Dairy products*: Often praised for their calcium content, dairy products are, for the most part, bad for testosterone. There are indeed many hormones there, including the famous estrogen - remember that milk and its derivatives are initially intended for feeding young calves. It is not surprising to note that these large quantities of hormones, easily assimilated by the body, are at the origin of a hormonal imbalance. One study concluded that milk consumption led to a decrease in testosterone in a cohort of boys [51] - and this effect is stronger the higher the milk product is fatty, the hormones being found in fat . So, what to choose to meet your calcium needs? There are plenty of solutions. Calcium water, almonds, enriched vegetable milks, sardine bones ... It is better to turn to these alternatives than to continue to consume dairy products, especially when we know that they are likely to lead to other health problems.​


Interesting and relevant information for me; thank you for providing it.


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 20, 2021)

This is good but I'm not sure that the study you referenced shows that fiber lowers testosterone. The diet was also low fat, and we know that fat is required for testosterone production.









Low-fat high-fiber diet decreased serum and urine androgens in men - PubMed


To validate our hypothesis that reduction in dietary fat may result in changes in androgen metabolism, 39 middle-aged, white, healthy men (50-60 yr of age) were studied while they were consuming their usual high-fat, low-fiber diet and after 8 wk modulation to an isocaloric low-fat, high-fiber...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





It might be better to emphasize fat's importance than demonizing fiber, because vegetables like cruciferous vegetables actually increase testosterone production, and I don't see any evidence that having other vegetables in a balanced diet with adequate animal fat will lower testosterone.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 20, 2021)

cool but my post accutane syndrome makes raising testesterone impossible, even through injections...


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 20, 2021)

Also @RandomGuy is OP a complete copypaste from the book or just sections of it?


----------



## Fxdzcki (Nov 20, 2021)

Might insert it into google translate and let the narration play


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Also @RandomGuy is OP a complete copypaste from the book or just sections of it?


Complete copypaste. I wish I could set the ebook price lower, but Amazon set the minimal price at 2,99$



noodlelover said:


> This is good but I'm not sure that the study you referenced shows that fiber lowers testosterone. The diet was also low fat, and we know that fat is required for testosterone production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, though fibers actually decrease fat absorption and increase T urinary excretion (as well as oestrogen excretion, so everything isn't that bad). I wrote some stuff about cruciferous vegetables, you should check it out


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Rush said:


> cool but my post accutane syndrome makes raising testesterone impossible, even through injections...


Well, tbh it may be worth a try


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 20, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> Testosterone: a hormone that evokes enlarged muscles, deep voice and overflowing hair.


How does it improve hair?


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 20, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> Complete C/C. I wish I could set the ebook price lower, but Amazon set the minimal price at 2,99$


the whole book?😍 is in the thread, then why did u add if u liked the thread to consider buying it?


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 21, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> the whole book?😍 is in the thread, then why did u add if u liked the thread to consider buying it?


To support my work  but it's up to you, I don't really need anything, just a cool react is enough



AscendingHero said:


> How does it improve hair?



It speeds hair growth and improve their texture


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Nov 21, 2021)

C O P E


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Nov 21, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> Omega 3


Lmao shut the fuck up you don't know anything

you wrote a whole ass book but it's just surface scratching?


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Nov 21, 2021)

nigga releases a book on testosterone on alternative sites of the internet and it doesn't even state PUFAs to have a negative impact

come on man


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 21, 2021)

KraftDurchLeid said:


> nigga releases a book on testosterone on alternative sites of the internet and it doesn't even state PUFAs to have a negative impact
> 
> come on man


You should read it instead of releasing your hate, dummy

I wrote a whole section about PUFAs negative impact

And every fact is backed by a scientific reference, so if you don't agree with science, not my pb


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Nov 21, 2021)

pasta Ive tried everything, Tongkat ali, Maca, Horny goat weed etc.

ive spent hundreds of Dollars on a shit ton of different supps etc.

ive tried several Kinds of diets which supposedly optimize your T levels

Ive tried several heavy weight exercise which supposedly spike your T

Ive even tried Nofap...

NOTHING WORKS if you're an low T framecel!

Your androgen receptor are not sensitive and dense enough, a total Test rise from 400ng/dl to 600ng/dl wont do shit for your organism

this whole "do Sprints for optimal test along with proper Sleep and muh high Protein diet" bullshit was originally started by a bunch of Fitness chads and tyrones who have elite Tier genetics

For the ectomorphic average guy, this advice is almost totally useless.

as a low T incel you Need supraphysiological test Levels (Levels above 2.000ng/dl) to get a significant rise in musclemass, Stamina and strength

If you want to make sure if your testomaxxing Routine is working, then ask yourself These following Questions:

Does the amount of hard lean-high haemoglobin muscle mass increases significantly during your period? (Bloated high glycogen and creatine induced muscle mass like Alpha Destiny DOESNT Count!)

Are your estrogenic fat Depots diminishing? (Fat Depots like tigh fat, love handles and visceral fat), shreds in the face doesnt Count since the face is the first place where you lose fat during shredding

Does your Stamina significantly increases?

And also, is your pulse strong and slow? A masculine pulse should be strong and slow due to the higher amount of haemoglobin, while a female pulse is fast and subtle


Most People who are testomaxxing through supps, diet and exercise will think that their Routine is working because they get better morning Woods

but in most cases, this is not the result of higher test but increased blood circulation, you should also note that your erection Quality is the first Thing which responds to small test increases, so you might think that you had significantly raised your test levels, but in reality the increase in free biological active testosterone is only very subtle to basically None existent


A low T framecel Needs to inject 250-500mg of Tren Weekly to have the same muscle Building and fat shredding capabilities which a untrained lazy chad already has naturally


your androgen to Estrogen receptor sensitivity/Density determines how effectively you're able to build up Stamina, muscle, strength etc.


That 100ng/dl of more total test you get from nofap will not do anything for you, chad has sex several times a day plus jerking off to the nudes he receives every day from stacy, and he still test and androgen mogs a diet, nofap and exercisemaxxed low Tcel into oblivion


The only way for a low Tcel to become androgenic and somewhat masculine is to inject, and even then you will be still Test mogged by natural chads


----------



## dakchuh (Nov 21, 2021)

regarding dark chocolate, you dont really get enough of cocoa (which is what you want) from the chocolate for it to be of any noticible benefit, and if you buy cocoa powder a lot of brands come with cadmium ☠️☠️☠️


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Nov 21, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> You should read it instead of releasing your hate, dummy
> 
> I wrote a whole section about PUFAs negative impact
> 
> And every fact is backed by a scientific reference, so if you don't agree with science, not my pb


omega 3 fats are pufas


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Nov 21, 2021)

Useless thread with spurious info. Avoid.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 21, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> I used the text from my ebook (please, consider buying it if you liked the thread :  ). The translation is quite literal, but you should understand everything. May the T be with you!
> 
> *Foreword*
> 
> ...



thanks bro feature me in your next book


----------



## Lihito (Nov 21, 2021)

Rush said:


> cool but my post accutane syndrome makes raising testesterone impossible, even through injections...


tf is post accutane


----------



## Lihito (Nov 21, 2021)

TioJohn said:


> pasta Ive tried everything, Tongkat ali, Maca, Horny goat weed etc.
> 
> ive spent hundreds of Dollars on a shit ton of different supps etc.
> 
> ...


i heard nofap increases ANDROGEN RECEPTORS BUT I DUNNO


----------



## Lihito (Nov 21, 2021)

RabidRosaries said:


> Useless thread with spurious info. Avoid.


elab what you think is bad or gtfo


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 21, 2021)

Lihito said:


> tf is post accutane


shit that ruins lives


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lihito said:


> elab what you think is bad or gtfo


Cow milk and phytoestrogens don't have any statistically significant effect on serum testosterone levels. I didn't bother to read after that just skimmed through it.


----------



## efes (Nov 22, 2021)

high effort


----------



## Lihito (Nov 22, 2021)

RabidRosaries said:


> Cow milk and phytoestrogens don't have any statistically significant effect on serum testosterone levels. I didn't bother to read after that just skimmed through it.


Raw Milk is mogger ngl


----------



## Hueless (Nov 22, 2021)

Having high testosterone doesnt make you tall


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hueless said:


> Having high testosterone doesnt make you tall


Being tall predisposes you to high T tho


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Nov 22, 2021)

Good thread for healthmax


----------



## Soalian (Nov 22, 2021)

inject needle into ass, done


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

RabidRosaries said:


> Cow milk and phytoestrogens don't have any statistically significant effect on serum testosterone levels. I didn't bother to read after that just skimmed through it.


Just look to the references pls (and swallow your  )


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Nov 23, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> Just look to the references pls (and swallow your  )


Cope


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

RabidRosaries said:


> Cope


"CoPe "


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Nov 23, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> "CoPe "


Cope


----------



## teenmax (Nov 24, 2021)

Rush said:


> cool but my post accutane syndrome makes raising testesterone impossible, even through injections...


will retinol lower test?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 25, 2021)

teenmax said:


> will retinol lower test?


Highly unlikely


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Idontknowlol (Dec 16, 2021)

didnt read shit im high t by nature


----------



## DatNibba11 (Dec 17, 2021)

Should consider making a thread on attentionspanmaxxing since my brain retarded + too lazy to even read the whole entire thread


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 14, 2022)

*Nice*


----------



## Fgsfds (Feb 16, 2022)

RandomGuy said:


> Finasteride: Used to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia and hair loss, finasteride causes marked erectile dysfunction and low testosterone [36]. This action is due to the ability of finasteride to block 5-alpha reductase, an enzyme responsible for converting testosterone into DHT: its inhibition promotes an increase in estrogen levels, and therefore, in turn, a marked feminization. Finasteride should never be discontinued if you have a prostate condition, but the risk / benefit balance appears to be negative with baldness.​


Retard. Blocking 5AR leads to less conversion of T -> DHT which means both greater T and greater E. Did you even read what you cited? From what you cited:



> The administration of finasteride 5 mg/day for the
> treatment of BPH results in 60-93% reduction in
> circulating DHT levels from the baseline[1] with a 15 - 25%
> rise in testosterone levels.[2,5]



25% INCREASE in test. Wow.

Same effect with dut: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26952737/


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Zures (Apr 23, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> Retard. Blocking 5AR leads to less conversion of T -> DHT which means both greater T and greater E. Did you even read what you cited? From what you cited:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why tf would someone want to use finasteride for higher T but lower DHT ??


----------



## Fgsfds (Apr 24, 2022)

Zures said:


> why tf would someone want to use finasteride for higher T but lower DHT ??


Gee I dunno, maybe someone who wants to keep their hair?


----------



## Zures (Apr 24, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> Gee I dunno, maybe someone who wants to keep their hair?


if u dont have balding genes and aint using dht...


----------



## JOJOcel (Apr 25, 2022)

Zures said:


> if u dont have balding genes and aint using dht...


Every fucking male has to some extent balding genes. Only one in hundreds has the hairline when they were kids.


----------



## Brazitard (Jun 12, 2022)

Streetfighting is a great way to testosteronemaxx, but only in self-defense. Plus don't EVER kick or go to the ground, it's dangerous...

And don't stay around for too long cuz you can get arrested for bullshit.


----------

